# What colour is Dexter?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What colour are his parents?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

What color where his parents??


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Snap Painted


----------



## Walker (Jul 20, 2011)

All i know is his mother was a grey and his full brother was a liver chestnut.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Awfully cute, whatever he is.
I'm leaning towards buckskin with countershading over dun, but were one of his parents gray, by any chance? Wondering if he's heading that way....

Whoop, beat me to it. Notice any white hairs mixed in with his base color? What color was his sire?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

His face does look a touch of grey in that first shot. However, I am leaning more toward brown based buckskin to be honest. Not dun IMO.


----------



## Walker (Jul 20, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Whoop, beat me to it. Notice any white hairs mixed in with his base color? What color was his sire?


Sorry, I never got to see his sire. He doesn't have white hairs just light cream coloured.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Do you have any foal pics of him at all?


----------



## Walker (Jul 20, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Do you have any foal pics of him at all?


Nope, just yearling.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Based on all the pics, I am confident he is a brown based buckskin.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I would say a buckskin


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

buckskin


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I think smutty buckskin!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Definitely, DEFINITELY buckskin. On a dun, the dorsal stripe is narrower and sharper, and does not disappear.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with Chiilaa - brown-based buckskin, which is why he appears so dark and sooty.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree with the brown based buckskin. I do not think he is a dun. I suppose he could be greying out but by those pics, I doubt it.


----------



## Delacy (Aug 30, 2011)

I ahve to ask, what color are his eyes? I can't tell from the photos, but he's very similar in color and shading to my mare, who is an amber champagne- bay based with a champagne gene. Many folks think she's buckskin, but her color test from UC Davis shows there is NO cream in her at all- funny enough, both her parents were grey- her mother was an amber champagne with the grey modifier.

Acey Lacey...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Delacy I assume you are referring to champagne having green, hazel or amber eyes, and not the blue eye that your girl has? Because her blue eye is being caused by splash or frame. Did you get her tested for LWO at the same time?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that he is some form of 'skin (I have never really differentiated between buckskin and brownskin:wink. I doubt that he carries the dun gene, that dorsal stripe is likely just countershading.

Regardless though, he is a very good looking boy, in more ways than his color. He's going to grow up to be quite the stunner.


----------



## Delacy (Aug 30, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Delacy I assume you are referring to champagne having green, hazel or amber eyes, and not the blue eye that your girl has? Because her blue eye is being caused by splash or frame. Did you get her tested for LWO at the same time?


 Not at the same time, no, but when her color test came back showing her as champagne & knowing the blue eyes are not typical to champagne, I did some pedigree research on her, looking for frame parents and found none, but figured better safe than sorry & had her tested for LWO, which she is negative. Lacey's test results where EE Aa nCH. I had her tested because tehy kept telling me she was a buckskin, and I couldn't find where the cream was coming- I couldn't find it because it wasn't there!

HOwever, Amber champagnes can have brown eyes and not have the typical hazel or green.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks like a stunning little buckskin to me.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Delacy said:


> Not at the same time, no, but when her color test came back showing her as champagne & knowing the blue eyes are not typical to champagne, I did some pedigree research on her, looking for frame parents and found none, but figured better safe than sorry & had her tested for LWO, which she is negative. Lacey's test results where EE Aa nCH. I had her tested because tehy kept telling me she was a buckskin, and I couldn't find where the cream was coming- I couldn't find it because it wasn't there!
> 
> HOwever, Amber champagnes can have brown eyes and not have the typical hazel or green.


I have to say, I love that you tested her to be safe. You rock


----------



## Walker (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone 



Delacy said:


> I ahve to ask, what color are his eyes? I can't tell from the photos, but he's very similar in color and shading to my mare, who is an amber champagne- bay based with a champagne gene. Many folks think she's buckskin, but her color test from UC Davis shows there is NO cream in her at all- funny enough, both her parents were grey- her mother was an amber champagne with the grey modifier.


Here is an awkward eye picture:


----------



## meghanlovee11 (Aug 15, 2011)

what a beautiful boy you have
he looks pretty buckskin to me. could end up turning darker .


----------

